# 65g paludarium build thread



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

So last fall I decided to convert a Marineland 65g column tank--which I'd never liked because at 30"x18"x24", scaping its iwagumi setup meant constant water in the armpits--into a paludarium setup for my orchids and emersed Crypts and Buces.

I researched, researched, researched. I gathered materials.










"I'll finish it over the holiday weekend," I said.

Well, that was another lesson in hubris. Two-and-a-half months later, it's finally coming together. I give full credit of the low number of mistakes and false starts made to the many build threads and good advice offered here.

Here is day 1: The Blank Canvas


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Since about a third of the tank would be water, a false bottom was necessary. I didn't want to waste room on a sloped bank or beach. Enter the egg crate, which was used on the back and sides to support the spray foam.

Design for the land area










Siliconing in the egg crate sides








The false wall on the right-hand side of the background hides the filter intake.


Checking to see if the land section of egg crate fits


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Some folks might be wondering why I didn't glue in egg crate on all three sides. The completely enclosed tanks make me feel claustrophobic, so I tried for an organic trailing edge about halfway between front and back of the tank. It means less room for orchids though....

With the false bottom in place (temporarily)










Testing out various pieces of wood










Getting net pots in place, to be covered in foam


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

In order to cover the egg crate in the water section of the tank, the land section false bottom came back out, and the Great Stuff foaming commenced.

I've gotta say, the build threads here had me convinced this was the messiest, hardest-to-control substance ever and would end up everywhere. In my experience that was not the case, fortunately! Especially since I didn't really bother with gloves or drop cloths to protect the floor or other normally-prudent investments.... 

Foaming time










The net pots were covered in foam to provide planters up in the wall. I've since poked holes through the bottom of them to allow for drainage. Also, you can see the rolled-up tube of plastic sheeting inside the filter intake false wall...since Great Stuff foam doesn't stick to it, I used it to prevent the intake area from being filled with foam.










Then the cork bark pieces were placed and squished into the Great Stuff foam while still quite wet.










Finally, the land section was going to be heavy enough to require extra support but I didn't want it to be highy visible, so I cut some PVC pipe, set it upright in a cylinder of plastic sheeting, and filled the whole thing up with foam.


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

The tank had to be rotated as each side was foamed, but before the sides could be done, the false bottom had to slip back in place. A dremel with sandpiper grinding bit proved very handy in cutting out the groove so it could fit in place, and also left a lip of foam around all the lower sections to provide extra support for the land section.











The glaring flash in this pic is annoying, but allows one to see the differing textures in the foam. The matte grey areas are where it's been dremmeled or carved down, the shiny areas are the original dried foam surface. Eventually all areas were shaved down. I probably should've worn a face make while doing this....











Then it was time to brush Gorilla Glue onto the foam background and pat peat down into it...and this step was just as messy as predicted on other build threads. The peat/glue mix will probably be gone from my fingernails by April, since no gloves. Notice a trend here?  Also, zip-tying the branch into the false bottom made for much tighter maneuvering than was necessary...should've waited to add that after the background was done.


----------



## Dendviv (Apr 1, 2014)

So far I like where this is going...


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't have a lot of pics of the stages of covering the background in Gorilla Glue and peat...probably because my hands were covered in Gorilla Glue and peat. (And will be for a while.)

Last night, after 2.5 months of painfully slow progress, I finally got the first plants in there.











One detail I didn't mention is the filter return. I'll be running an Eheim Classic 2215 (or 2213 if the flow needs to be reduced), so I used a heatgun to straighten out the return pipe, wrapped it in plastic sheeting, and created a hidden filter return as a waterfall that will drop the water back into the pool section. It's the hole/cave visible just right of center in the background.











Finally, a pic from above with a few other details (excuse the mess of orchids waiting to go in). The top left is the hidden filter intake, which is just large enough for me to squeeze my arm down into, if it ever needs cleaning. The half-moon groove just below it is a hidden space for my day geckos' food dish...unless they start trampling the orchids, in which case they can find a less idyllic home.











Water won't be added for a bit longer, as I need to reposition a rack of 40-breeders to move this one into place. For now there will be a lot of misting and letting everyone settle in.

Next project: designing the lid with fans.


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks again to everyone who has posted a build thread or answered others' construction inquiries--it made this experience far less painful than if I'd gone in blind. This forum is a fantastic resource...not to mention a great source for some of my plants!

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice setup! Can't wait to see it filled with water and plants.

Rani


----------



## ROBNOB9X (Sep 9, 2013)

Looming forward to seeing this get going properly! Are you going to plant the water section?


----------



## Dr.Hoatzin (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it all coming together too!

Once the water is running and tests confirm nothing is leaching into it, I'll be adding sand, volcanit rock, and Buces at the bottom. Not sure if I'll do anything else, as there will be limited lighting and space to get my hands down into the bottom. Since I'm not planning on fish at this point, I may add CO2 and just use it as a Buce grow-out area.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

The pic of the false bottom temporarily in place with the dogs peeking over from the back is hilarious!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

This thread has been quiet for a long time. Any news to share?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

VAnative said:


> The pic of the false bottom temporarily in place with the dogs peeking over from the back is hilarious!


It is! The way the one is standing makes her look like a sea monster coming up and out of the tank.


----------



## sniceley (Nov 23, 2013)

Any updates on this build? Would love to see how it has grown in and what you would do different next time if anything. Planning a 125 something like this and would love to learn from others ideas.


----------

